# The Creed



## Shodan (Nov 3, 2003)

For those of you who run schools or are instructors, etc.  Is the Creed still being taught?  Do you require memorization?  Is it a part of any test?

  When I first started Kenpo, the first day, I walked into the studio (this was back in 1986) and was handed a yellow piece of paper with a picture of the Kenpo crest patch on it and below it was the Kenpo Creed.  I was told to memorize it and we later had to recite it on our test for yellow belt.  This, before I was taught any moves or anything, made me realize how important my instructor at the time viewed the Creed.

  Thanks-
                :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 3, 2003)

They are still required of me by my instructor and I require them of my students.

Although, I do like OFK's variation for this medium.

-Michael


----------



## Ginsu (Nov 3, 2003)

As Mr. Billings said above he requires it of his students, and also everyone must know the Kenpo creed and then every creed/pledge for every belt up to and including the belt that they are testing for.

So everyone that is taught in his school learns this as tradition and for education. I even think that a few of us get it also. Well I can be hopeful anyway.

_Ginsu_


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 3, 2003)

> _Posted by GoldenDragon7_*
> I still require everyone to know the Kenpo creed and then every Creed, Pledge, and Saying for every belt up to and including the belt that they are testing for.
> *



:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *For those of you who run schools or are instructors, etc.  Is the Creed still being taught?  Do you require memorization?  Is it a part of any test?
> 
> When I first started Kenpo, the first day, I walked into the studio (this was back in 1986) and was handed a yellow piece of paper with a picture of the Kenpo crest patch on it and below it was the Kenpo Creed.  I was told to memorize it and we later had to recite it on our test for yellow belt.  This, before I was taught any moves or anything, made me realize how important my instructor at the time viewed the Creed.
> ...



It is still being taught at my school, along with each belt's own creed, pledge, and sayings.

All of them shows me the mindset and intent behind each creed why these are important to be memorized.

- Ceicei


----------



## Seig (Nov 4, 2003)

I require the creed, pledges and sayings.  I find the sayings to be an extremely usefull teaching tool while I am teaching the techniques.  Once I started seeing them, not just looking at them, I realized that they can also be applied to the forms as well.


----------



## OzPaul (Jan 18, 2011)

At the school i study Kenpo at we have to recite the creed at the very beginning of our orange belt grading.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 18, 2011)

We have the creeds posted and we go over them.


----------



## silvestre (Feb 1, 2011)

hi

the creed says it all



best regards


----------



## Kenpo17 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am not a school owner, but I am an instructor along with three other instructors.  Out of the three of us, I am the only one that makes the kids and the teens say the Parker Creed at the beginning of class.  The students do not need to memorize it and are not tested on it.  I don't even make the adults say it at all.  I feel it is important for my students to learn it or at least have some basic understanding of it .  I don't think many Kenpo schools say it anymore.


----------

